# Pakistan, New Zealand discuss Islamabad's bid to seek NSG



## Valar Dohaeris

*#Pakistan has gradually gathered support for the criteria based approach to secure #NSG membership*







Pakistan and New Zealand have discussed Islamabad?s bid to seek membership of the Nuclear Suppliers Group (NSG) on the sidelines of the third round of bilateral political consultations.

The two sides also held discussions on international issues of mutual interest including terrorism and the U.N Security Council Reform during the meeting held in Islamabad on Monday.

The Pakistan delegation was led by Director General East Asia and Pacific Division in Foreign Affairs Ministry Javed Jalil Khattak while Stephen Harris, Divisional Manager (South Asia), led the New Zealand side.

Other members of delegation included Eamonn O'Shaughnessy, New Zealand High Commissioner to Pakistan (resident in Tehran) and Richard Prendergast, Senior Foreign Policy Adviser (South Asia).

The bilateral political consultations covered the entire spectrum of relations between the two countries including the high-level exchanges, economic and commercial ties, defence cooperation, Parliamentary Friendship Groups and consular matters.

The third round of bilateral political consultations offered an opportunity to review the relations and explore ways and means to further broaden ties.

Pakistan briefed New Zealand on regional matters including Afghanistan, Iran, China, ASEAN and the Middle East. The New Zealand delegation briefed on regional situation in the Pacific Region.

It was agreed in principle that the fourth round of bilateral political consultations will be held in the second half of 2018 in Wellington. Pakistan-New Zealand bilateral relations and situation in South Asian region particularly India and the Kashmir issue were discussed.

The New Zealand delegation also paid a courtesy call on Syed Zulfiqar Gardezi, Additional Secretary (Asia Pacific).

The visiting delegation will hold the second meeting of Pakistan-New Zealand Joint Trade Committee (JTC) on trade and investment related matters at the Ministry of Commerce, Islamabad, today.

(This article has not been edited by DNA's editorial team and is auto-generated from an agency feed.)

http://www.dnaindia.com/india/repor...d-discuss-islamabad-s-bid-to-seek-nsg-2302297

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New World

Valar Dohaeris said:


> Other members of delegation included Eamonn O'Shaughnessy, *New Zealand High Commissioner to Pakistan (resident in Tehran) *and Richard Prendergast, Senior Foreign Policy Adviser (South Asia).



New Zealand seems to have a good economy than why they still have not launched embassy here in Pakistan?


----------



## RealNapster

New World said:


> New Zealand seems to have a good economy than why they still have not launched embassy here in Pakistan?




May be economy is not the main reason. BTW they do have a consulate in Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

